
Facebook agrees to pay fine but settles without admitting liability - sebastianconcpt
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/30/facebook-agrees-to-pay-uk-data-watchdogs-cambridge-analytica-fine-but-settles-without-admitting-liability/
======
sebastianconcpt
_Facebook has reached a settlement with the U.K.’s data protection watchdog,
the ICO, agreeing to pay in full a £500,000 (~$643K) fine following the
latter’s investigating into the Cambridge Analytica data misuse scandal._

